# 2008- Mad Science/Gurney (Photos)



## Jadewik (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm new, so I'm going to flood this place with old photos... but, since you may not have seen them yet, I think I can get away with it. =)

2008 my husband and I went low-key on costumes and spent most of our (little and infrequent) time working on a PVC gurney that attaches to a folding table. It was quite realistic-- we even got our hands on a real IV bag!

Of course, attention to detail was on my list of important things. The more realistic something is, the better chance you have of getting people to believe it's real. While we were working on our gurney and our very first Halloween cadaver ever, it was sitting in the front entry of our residence. We'd have guests over in the summer asking us why we had our grandpa in the hall before they realized it was a fake.

My husband and I also helped out with a little haunted house this year... so there are a few photos of that, which I took before things really got started.

Below: My husband by our PVC gurney with our cadaver, "Bradford". It was structured so you could reach into Brad's chest cavity and rip out the pneumatic beating heart.... or candy.



















Below: Constructing the cadaver in the hallway-- you can see the chest opening better here. Is anyone interested in a gurney-building tutorial? I haven't typed it up yet because of lack of interest on other forums.










*Associated Details*

What would a mad scientist be without a scary badge? Below are some mock-up badges we made for our costumes.










... and finally... pumpkins.... I'm an obsessive carver! (I took the day off of work to put this p-kin t'gether.









Blasted photo limit... I did have 16, but I can only post 5.... *le sigh*


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

great work on the pumpkin, also the mad scientist is funny


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I see your husband has a falir for the dramatic!

Jade, you're correct about the 5 pics per post rule, but you can repost on the same thread with more pictures if you wish.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

yay dramatic! I for one would LOVE to see the gurney plans!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

i too would love to see the how to.great pics


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

very nice work


----------

